# Bosse farmen?



## JonnyBee (31. Mai 2012)

Servus, zur Zeit ist mal wieder fehler 37 angesagt deshalb hab ich Zeit zum POsten .....^^ 

ich hab hier im Forum gelesen das einer irgendwelche Bosse öfter gemacht hat. Meine Frage kann man im Singleplayer die Bosse öfter machen oder muss man einmal komplett durch und dann von vorne das alle wieder da sind? oder nur per Spielbeitritt? lohnt sich das für Gold, EP und loot? bin Momentan im 2. durchgang
danke sehr


----------



## Arosk (31. Mai 2012)

Lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Nicnak (31. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du die Kapitel und Akte links bei den Quests resetten. (über dem öffentlichem Spiel)


----------



## Valharis (31. Mai 2012)

ja kann man, man muss dann meistens ein Gebiet vor dem Boss spielen

aber es lohnt nicht wirklich, Bosse droppen keine besseren Sachen wie blaue / lilane / goldene Gegner, es gibt halt ne geringe Chance auf einen seltenen Gegenstand, ein paar blaue Items lassen sie immer fallen, aber der Aufwand lohnt nich, da kann man lieber weiterspielen im nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Mai 2012)

Naja mit 5 Stacks vom Nephalem Buff lässt ein Boss durchschnittlich 2-3x soviel Zeug liegen wie ein Elitepack. Es kann durchaus sinnvoll sein seinen Farmrun dann mit einem Boss zu beenden.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juni 2012)

ja..mit nephalem buff. gestern akt3 hölle mit 5x buff hat der endboss auch gefühlt dutzende blaue und 3-4 rares liegen lassen.
mit etwas glück war sogar was fettes dabei (muss ich mal preis/nachfrage checken).

im levelbereich würd ich jetzt keine bosse farmen sondern einfach versuchen asap 60 zu werden.


----------



## Heynrich (1. Juni 2012)

Jup. Ohne Phelanem ehr .. Nephalem Buff bringts nicht so viel.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

wie läuft das eingentlich mit dem nephalem buff ?

je länger ich alptraum/inferno zocke desto höher der buff ?

und wie hoch ist den die droprate von juwelier/schmiedeseiten ?


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Juni 2012)

*aus dem Blizzard D3-Forum:*
Wenn du lvl 60 bist und Champions oder Helden killst, die NICHT standartmäßig immer an der gleichen Posi sind (also keine named mit festem Platz) bekommst du einen Stack von dem Buff für 30 min.
Mit jedem weiteren kill solcher Champs (damit sind alle 4 zusammen gemeint) oder Helden stackt der buff bis 5 hoch und refresht sich pro kill immer wieder auf 30 min 
Aber nicht vergessen, solltest du 1x umskillen, egal ob Passiv oder deine andere Fähigkeiten, ist der Buff weg.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (1. Juni 2012)

Und genau das versteh ich nicht an D3, für mich sind Bosse eigentlich was besonderes sie solten knackig, herausfordernd aber auch schaffbar sein und dementsprechend auch nette Belohnungen geben, tja bei D3 trifft genau das aber nicht auf die Bosse zu sondern eher auf die Elite Packs.

Das würde ja bedeuten das wie wahren Bosse die Elite Gegner sind ... oh moment warum nennen sich die Bosse dann "Die 7 Übel" und alle haben Megaschiss vor denen?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Juni 2012)

Die wahren Bosse sind Fehler 37 und 73. Ach ja und seit heut Nacht auch Fehler 1. Die 3 größten Übel halt.


----------



## Progamer13332 (2. Juni 2012)

boss ohne nepahlim buff zu killen lohnt nicht, wenn du es trotzdem versuchen willst, dann empfehle ich magda aus akt 2, du kannst direkt durchrennen ein run dauert als max. 5mins


----------



## muffel28 (4. Juni 2012)

Sind bei euch auch einige Bosse nicht mehr da?

Hab soeben Akt1 auf Hölle durch. Den Karawanenmeister habe ich noch nicht betätigt da ich noch einige Bücher in der KAthetrale suchen wollte. Aber ab Ebene 3 waren keine Gegner mehr und der Skelletkönig zum Ende war auch nicht da? Sonst sind die alle wieder da wenn man das GAme beendet und wieder einloggt.


----------



## Höllensturz (4. Juni 2012)

man muss erst die Quest resetten, damit die monster+boss wieder respawnen



Also auf der Linken seite des Lobby Bildschirm die passende Quest auswählen


----------



## Potpotom (4. Juni 2012)

Da würde ich Azmodan und Konsorten vorher empfehlen. Die Spiralen darunter sind ja relativ easy und da haste noch 6-7 Championgruppen mit drin (@Nephalem-Buff). Alles in allem der komplette letzte Abschnitt in AktIII in unter einer halben Stunde bequem machbar. Mit sâmtlichen Loot der Champions und Azmodans nebst Gold von den Adds farme ich da im Moment am besten.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
wenn es um EP geht: akt 2 der boss im " Terminus" der kerl mit den 2 großen Adds lohnt sich sehr. Die QS und der Speicherpunkt ist vorm Boss Portal. Die Quest gibt ca. 1/6 der kompletten Erfahrungsleiste. Hab so 5 lvl in ca. 1 Std. gemacht ( Qs EP wird dem lvl angepasst ). hat auch ab und an was gelbes gedroppt.


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Sind bei euch auch einige Bosse nicht mehr da?
> 
> Hab soeben Akt1 auf Hölle durch. Den Karawanenmeister habe ich noch nicht betätigt da ich noch einige Bücher in der KAthetrale suchen wollte. Aber ab Ebene 3 waren keine Gegner mehr und der Skelletkönig zum Ende war auch nicht da? Sonst sind die alle wieder da wenn man das GAme beendet und wieder einloggt.


Einfach nur wieder einloggen reicht nicht. Wie schon gesagt wurde, musst Du die Quest VOR dem gewünschten Ereignis jedes Mal wieder annehmen (wo die Meldung kommt dass Dein Fortschritt darüber hinaus verloren geht). Also ausloggen - im Charmenü Quest auswählen - einloggen - farmen.



Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn es um EP geht: akt 2 der boss im " Terminus" der kerl mit den 2 großen Adds lohnt sich sehr. Die QS und der Speicherpunkt ist vorm Boss Portal. Die Quest gibt ca. 1/6 der kompletten Erfahrungsleiste. Hab so 5 lvl in ca. 1 Std. gemacht ( Qs EP wird dem lvl angepasst ). hat auch ab und an was gelbes gedroppt.


Klingt nicht schlecht, werd ich mal probieren. Grad für Twinks eine feine Sache.^^


----------

